# Hooking an iPod directly up to an Amp



## MiMudder

I know they make small amps you can hook mp3 players up to but I was wondering if anyone is hooking their iPod up directly to a larger amp and if so is their anything I should know before I try it?

I was looking at a Clarion APX290M Marine Amp for my tube


----------



## phreebsd

you can do that. they have headphone to rca cable. most amps have rca and regular speaker terminal inputs.


----------



## MiMudder

Thanks for the help!


----------



## phreebsd

looka likw you have to do it like this

http://www.audiophileproducts.com/iplo1


----------



## MiMudder

Those are some expensive cables. Wouldn't using something like that prevent you from adjusting the volume with the iPod?


----------



## 1bigforeman

Or search for 3.5 mini to rca. That's what I use. Below is a link. Get one better than this one but the red and white rca's go to the amp and the black goes to the ipod.
http://www.google.com/products/cata...alog_result&ct=image&resnum=7&ved=0CEUQ8gIwBg#


----------



## monsterbrute750

I had this set up on my Rhino. Total cost was under $200. JBL Marine Amp,headphone to RCA cable from Radio Shack,RCA cable. And some outdoor speakers I bought at Circuit City when they went out of business for $20.
JUst run from ipod in to amp,amp out to speakers.Your ipod will be the volume control.


----------



## CanAmChris

I see how it is.. You dont trust me..:thinking:I thought I told you what you needed.. 

Just buy the amp off ebay I sent you and you will be all set.. The one you have listed above is way to big to fit in a Audiopipe. All you need is to hit the local wally world. They will have the cable.. It will be a Headphone plug on one end and the other end will be a set of RCA to hook into a amp. it will look like this

http://www.smalldog.com/product/73415/small-dog-3-5mm-mini-headphone-to-rca-cable-12ft/atfgc


Remember whos sounded better on the last WR ride we was on.

I just hate to see you waste money on stuff when there is better stuff to waste money on LOLOLOL


----------



## CanAmChris

OK Im just gonna post a picture of your Brute.. Ive allready got it from your parents and Hooked you up with the goodies.


----------



## 1bigforeman

MiMudder said:


> I know they make small amps you can hook mp3 players up to but I was wondering if anyone is hooking their iPod up directly to a larger amp and if so is their anything I should know before I try it?
> 
> I was looking at a Clarion APX290M Marine Amp for my tube


WOW, just looked at your link. Not only will that not fit, it's hella expensive. Any more than 60 bucks on a amp for a tube is too much.


----------



## MiMudder

CanAmChris said:


> OK Im just gonna post a picture of your Brute.. Ive allready got it from your parents and Hooked you up with the goodies.


I figured when the **** thing overheats like it always does I can just use sound waves to keep me going! So who painted it blue for me anyways? I guess this means since I'm back in the north I can stop pretending to be an Alabama fan and start showing off the *Maze & **Blue*!!

yes, yes... yours sounds the best but it could always be better! :saevilw: I'm just looking at all options. Besides that Ebay link you sent me was a dead link! I did find them being sold in deutschmarks thou so I know what yer talkin' about. They're just underpowered for the speakers I wanted.





1bigforeman said:


> WOW, just looked at your link. Not only will that not fit, it's hella expensive. Any more than 60 bucks on a amp for a tube is too much.


I like looking at all the options so I tend to design something with what Chris :saevilw:*demands:saevilw:* and then I go all out just to see what would happen. It's hella expensive but it's marine grad so if the tube leaks I won't have to worry about the thing frying the speakers and iPhone cause the chances of it shorting out are far lower. Like I said, thats the Tim the Tool Man version. I'll probably go with Chris's recommendation or something similar. I'd like to be able to start the Brute without having to get a jump


----------



## CanAmChris

And just whats wrong with my design above? LOLOL

Im just kidding ya.. You know I will help you in anyway you want to do it.. heck if your not in country just send me the $$$ and I will get it built for you before Oct..

Anything for my bud Scott

The good thing about the audiopipe is they rarely ever leak. The joints are sealed with a small amount of Silicone


----------



## MiMudder

CanAmChris said:


> And just whats wrong with my design above? LOLOL
> 
> Im just kidding ya.. You know I will help you in anyway you want to do it.. heck if your not in country just send me the $$$ and I will get it built for you before Oct..
> 
> Anything for my bud Scott
> 
> The good thing about the audiopipe is they rarely ever leak. The joints are sealed with a small amount of Silicone


But that's half the fun!


----------



## phreebsd

haha i bet somewhere on the net a picture like that exists on an atv


----------



## Josh

MiMudder said:


> It's hella expensive but it's marine grad so if the tube leaks I won't have to worry about the thing frying the speakers and iPhone cause the chances of it shorting out are far lower.


I don't see it frying the speakers or iphone if water does get to the amp. However I have had my tubes fully submerged while playing and had no problems. when they came out of the water they were still jamming. Marine speakers of course, but not marine amp. And yes the cable will work fine, the iphone will control the volume. However I would be more worried about my iphone, mine personally never gets on the trails with me. heh


----------



## badazzbrute

I use an IPOD touch with my setup. I went to Academy Sports and they sell a waterproof bag for mp3 players and phones that you fold over 3 times after you put the mp3 inside... It has it's own headphone cord inside and you plug yours into a jack on the outside of the bag... It works pretty darn well, if you ask me... I will try to get a pic of it tomorrow and post it up for you to look at... I trust my $350 dollar touch in it...


----------



## 03dsglightning

mine came from ebay... 2 6.5" marine speakers 500wt amp, the waterproof bag for mp3/iphone/ipod and the connections...came with tha iphone one it was 77$ and some change.


----------

